# Sony Reveals Bravia XR Lineup at CES (2022) -



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

​Sony's new TVs up the ante in terms of panel performance and picture processing. This includes brighter OLED, FALD-LCD with many improvements, and all the new models have the Cognitive Processor XR, Sony's new flagship chip.

Rather than attempting to translate the press release, here is all the info directly from Sony:

*Bravia XR Video:* 




*HDTVTest Videos: *
*



*




*Key BRAVIA XR Lineup Highlights:

BRAVIA CORE™:* In collaboration with Sony Pictures Entertainment (SPE), BRAVIA CORE™ is where entertainment meets technology and was developed to add value and showcase unique Sony experiences. Pre-loaded on all new BRAVIA XR models, users can enjoy a selection of the latest SPE premium and classic titles and the largest IMAX Enhanced movie collection. BRAVIA CORE is the first in the industry to feature Pure Stream™ technology, achieving near lossless UHD BD equivalent quality with streaming up to 80 Mbps. Learn more about this collaboration here: https://www.sony.net/bravia-core
*
Google TV:* This lineup also introduces Google TV, a brand-new entertainment experience that brings together movies, shows, live TV and more from apps and subscriptions and organizes them just for you. Easily find something to watch with personalized recommendations and bookmark shows and movies to a single Watchlist to keep track of what to watch. Users can even add to their Watchlist from their phone or laptop with Google Search.

*HDMI 2.1 Compatibility: *All BRAVIA XR TVs will feature HDMI 2.1 compatibility, including 4K 120fps, Variable Refresh Rate (VRR)5, Auto Low Latency Mode (ALLM) and e-ARC, supporting higher resolutions and frame rates ideal for next-generation gaming.

*Sound-from-Picture Reality™*: In addition to best-in-class picture quality, the new Cognitive Processor XR also offers incredible sound with Sound-from-Picture Reality™, which aligns the position of the sound with the images on the screen to offer a uniquely lifelike experience.

*Hands-Free Voice Function:* With hands-free voice control built into Sony’s Google TVs[4], you can set aside the remote and just use your voice to search for entertainment, get answers, and control the TV and smart home devices. Try saying “Hey Google, turn on the TV” or “Hey Google, what should I watch?”

*Smart Speaker Compatibility: *With Google Assistant and Amazon Alexa enabled devices, you may cast and control videos from YouTube with Google Nest speakers8 or change the channel or volume with Google Assistant and Amazon Alexa enabled devices.
*
Delivering the Creator’s Intent:* The new models will continue to deliver the creator’s intent with Netflix Calibrated Mode, offering studio-quality Netflix content, and IMAX® Enhanced™, which features IMAX remastered picture and sound, as well as IMAX Enhanced Mode — fully optimized for playback of cinematic content.

*Sony’s New TV Models and Key Features

MASTER Series Z9J [85” class (84.6” diag.) and 75” class (74.5” diag.) models] 8K LED TV features:

Cognitive Processor XR* understands how humans see and hear, providing a revolutionary experience that completely immerses viewers in their favorite content
Combined with the precision of a *Full Array LED *panel, *XR Triluminos Pro*, *XR Contrast Booster* and *XR 8K Upscaling *delivers supreme 8K realism with deep blacks and intense brightness

Latest *XR Motion Clarity* technology cross-analyzes data to ensure action stays smooth, bright and clear with no blur
*X-Wide Angle* technology provides vivid real-world colors from any angle while retaining more color and brightness
*Acoustic Multi-Audio* technology delivers cinematic surround sound and accurate sound positioning, providing pictures and sound in perfect harmony
Quick access to an array of content and services with *Google TV*

Easy *connectivity *to most devices, including Apple® AirPlay® 2 and HomeKit™

*Works with Alexa and Google Assistant

Hands-free voice* search works alongside Google Assistant to provide a smarter viewing experience6

*X-Anti Reflection* minimizes reflection for a distraction-free viewing experience

*HDMI 2.1* compatibility, including 4K 120fps, Variable Refresh Rate (VRR)5, Auto Low Latency Mode (ALLM) and e-ARC

Support for *Dolby Vision® HDR* and *Dolby Atmos®* immersive audio will transform entertainment with ultra-vivid picture quality and incredible moving sound
*
Ambient Optimization* optimizes picture and sound quality in any environment

*Minimalist one slate design* embraces the screen in a single pane of glass that’s naturally elegant and keeps viewers focused on the picture without distraction

*Three-way stand *provides three stand position options, including a narrow position for a smaller footprint, hero position to eliminate distractions and sound bar position to elevate the TV and integrate a soundbar system
*
Netflix Calibrated Mode* offers studio-quality Netflix content, and *IMAX® Enhanced™* delivers IMAX remastered picture and immersive audio by DTS

*Calman® Ready* offers advanced calibration capabilities and the ability to fine-tune adjustments simply not possible through conventional picture settings

*NextGen TV* (ATSC 3.0) compatibility

For more information about the Z9J, please visit:

https://www.sony.com/electronics/televisions/z9j-series


*MASTER Series A90J [83” class (82.5” diag.), 65” class (64.5” diag.) and 55” class (54.6” diag.) models] OLED TV features:

Cognitive Processor XR* understands how humans see and hear, providing a revolutionary experience that completely immerses viewers in their favorite content

*XR OLED Contrast* adjusts brightness for higher peaks in glare and deeper blacks in shadow while *XR Triluminos Pro* enables a wider palette to reproduce each color with the subtle differences seen in the real world

*XR Motion Clarity *technology controls moving images precisely to minimize blur so that pictures remain true with less loss in brightness during high speed scenes Quick access to an array of content and services with* Google TV*

Easy *connectivity* to most devices, including Apple® AirPlay® 2 and HomeKit™

*Works with Alexa and Google Assistant

Netflix Calibrated Mode* offers studio-quality Netflix content, and *IMAX® Enhanced™* delivers IMAX remastered picture and immersive audio by DTS

*Calman® Ready* offers advanced calibration capabilities and the ability to fine-tune adjustments simply not possible through conventional picture settings

*XR 4K Upscaling* technology upscales 2K signals close to true 4K quality for incredibly real and detailed pictures

*HDMI 2.1* compatibility, including 4K 120fps, Variable Refresh Rate (VRR)5, Auto Low Latency Mode (ALLM) and e-ARC (9)

Improved *Acoustic Surface Audio+* technology delivers more accurate sound positioning and cinematic surround sound, providing pictures and sound in perfect harmony
Support for *Dolby Vision® HDR* and *Dolby Atmos®* immersive audio will transform entertainment with ultra-vivid picture quality and incredible moving sound

*Ambient Optimization* optimizes picture and sound quality in any environment

*Two-way stand13* provides different stand position options, including a hero position to eliminate distractions and a sound bar position to elevate the TV and integrate a soundbar system

*Minimalist one slate design* with Seamless Edge bezel embraces the screen in a single pane of glass that’s naturally elegant and keeps viewers focused on the picture without distraction

*Hands-free voice* search works alongside Google Assistant to provide a smarter viewing experience

*NextGen TV* (ATSC 3.0) compatibility

For more information about the A90J, please visit:
https://www.sony.com/electronics/televisions/a90j-series

*A80J [77” class (76.7” diag.), 65” class (64.5” diag.) and 55” class (54.6” diag.) models OLED TV features:

Cognitive Processor XR* understands how humans see and hear, providing a revolutionary experience that completely immerses viewers in their favorite content

*XR OLED Contrast* adjusts brightness for higher peaks in glare and deeper blacks in shadow while *XR Triluminos Pro* enables a wider palette to reproduce each color with the subtle differences seen in the real world

13 83” features three-position stand

*XR Motion Clarity *technology controls moving images precisely to minimize blur so that pictures remain true with less loss in brightness during high speed scenes

Improved *Acoustic Surface Audio+* technology delivers more accurate sound positioning and cinematic surround sound, providing pictures and sound in perfect harmony *Three-way stand *provides three stand position options, including a narrow position for a smaller footprint, hero position to eliminate distractions and sound bar position to elevate the TV and integrate a soundbar system

Quick access to an array of content and services with* Google TV*

Easy *connectivity* to most devices, including Apple® AirPlay® 2 and HomeKit™

*Works with Alexa and Google Assistant

XR 4K Upscaling* technology upscales 2K signals close to true 4K quality for incredibly real and detailed pictures

*HDMI 2.1* compatibility, including 4K 120fps, Variable Refresh Rate (VRR)5, Auto Low Latency Mode (ALLM) and e-ARC

Support for *Dolby Vision® HDR* and *Dolby Atmos®* immersive audio will transform entertainment with ultra-vivid picture quality and incredible moving sound

*Ambient Optimization *optimizes picture and sound quality in any environment

*Minimalist one slate design* with Metal Flush Surface embraces the screen in a single pane of glass that’s naturally elegant and keeps viewers focused on the picture without distraction

*Hands-free voice* search works alongside Google Assistant to provide a smarter viewing experience

*Netflix Calibrated Mode* offers studio-quality Netflix content, and *IMAX® Enhanced™* delivers IMAX remastered picture and immersive audio by DTS

*Calman® Ready* offers advanced calibration capabilities and the ability to fine-tune adjustments simply not possible through conventional picture settings

*NextGen TV* (ATSC 3.0) compatibility

For more information about the A80J, please visit:
https://www.sony.com/electronics/televisions/a80j-series

*X95J [85” class (84.6” diag.), 75” class (74.5” diag.) and 65” class (64.5” diag.) models] 4K LED TV features:

Cognitive Processor XR* understands how humans see and hear, providing a revolutionary experience that completely immerses viewers in their favorite content

*Minimalist one slate design* with Seamless Edge bezel embraces the screen in a single pane of glass that’s naturally elegant and keeps viewers focused on the picture without distraction

*X-Wide Angle* technology provides vivid real-world colors from any angle while retaining more color and brightness Combined with the precision of a *Full Array LED* panel, *XR Triluminos Pro* and *XR Contrast

Booster* deliver supreme realism with deep blacks and intense brightness

Latest *XR Motion Clarity* technology cross-analyzes data to ensure action stays smooth, bright and clear with no blur

*Acoustic Multi-Audio* technology delivers cinematic surround sound and accurate sound positioning, providing pictures and sound in perfect harmony

Support for *Dolby Vision® HDR* and *Dolby Atmos®* immersive audio will transform entertainment with ultra-vivid picture quality and incredible moving sound11

*X-Anti Reflection* minimizes reflection for a distraction-free viewing experience14

*XR 4K Upscaling* technology upscales 2K signals close to true 4K quality for incredibly real and detailed pictures9

*HDMI 2.1* compatibility, including 4K 120fps, Variable Refresh Rate (VRR)5, Auto Low Latency Mode (ALLM) and e-ARC

*Ambient Optimization* optimizes picture and sound quality in any environment

*Three-way stand *provides three stand position options, including a narrow position for a smaller footprint, hero position to eliminate distractions and sound bar position to elevate the TV and integrate a soundbar system15

Quick access to an array of content and services with *Google TV*

Easy *connectivity* to most devices, including Apple® AirPlay® 2 and HomeKit™

*Works with Alexa and Google Assistant

Hands-free voice* search works alongside Google Assistant to provide a smarter viewing experience6

*Netflix Calibrated Mode* offers studio-quality Netflix content, and *IMAX® Enhanced™* delivers IMAX remastered picture and immersive audio by DTS12

*Calman® Ready* offers advanced calibration capabilities and the ability to fine-tune adjustments simply not possible through conventional picture settings

*NextGen TV* (ATSC 3.0) compatibility

For more information about the X95J, please visit: https://www.sony.com/electronics/televisions/x95j-series


*X92 [100” class (99.5” diag.)], X90J [75” class (74.5” diag.), 65” class (64.5” diag.), 55” class (54.5” diag.) and 50” class (49.5” diag.) models] 4K LED TV features:*


*Cognitive Processor XR* understands how humans see and hear, providing a revolutionary experience that completely immerses viewers in their favorite content


Combined with the precision of a *Full Array LED* panel, *XR Triluminos Pro* and *XR Contrast Booster* deliver supreme realism with deep blacks and intense brightness


Latest *XR Motion Clarity* technology cross-analyzes data to ensure action stays smooth, bright and clear with no blur


*XR 4K Upscaling *technology upscales 2K signals close to true 4K quality for incredibly real and detailed pictures


*HDMI 2.1* compatibility, including 4K 120fps, Variable Refresh Rate (VRR)5, Auto Low Latency Mode (ALLM) and e-ARC


*Acoustic Multi-Audio* and sound signal processing technology deliver sound that matches perfectly with what’s on screen (not available on X92 100" model)



65” model offers two-position stand.

Latest *XR Motion Clarity* technology cross-analyzes data to ensure action stays smooth, bright and clear with no blur

*XR 4K Upscaling *technology upscales 2K signals close to true 4K quality for incredibly real and detailed pictures

*HDMI 2.1* compatibility, including 4K 120fps, Variable Refresh Rate (VRR)5, Auto Low Latency Mode (ALLM) and e-ARC

*Acoustic Multi-Audio* and sound signal processing technology deliver sound that matches perfectly with what’s on screen

*Ambient Optimization *technology with a light sensor automatically adjusts picture and sound to viewers’ environment

*Minimalist design* maximizes the screen and minimizes the bezel, so users stay focused on what’s important – the picture

Quick access to an array of content and services with *Google TV*

Easy *connectivity* to most devices, including Apple® AirPlay® 2 and HomeKit™

Support for *Dolby Vision® HDR* and *Dolby Atmos®* immersive audio will transform entertainment with ultra-vivid picture quality and incredible moving sound11

*Works with Alexa and Google Assistant

Netflix Calibrated Mode* offers studio-quality Netflix content, and *IMAX® Enhanced™* delivers IMAX remastered picture and immersive audio by DTS12

*Calman® Ready* offers advanced calibration capabilities and the ability to fine-tune adjustments simply not possible through conventional picture settings

*NextGen TV *(ATSC 3.0) compatibility

For more information about the X92/X90J, please visit: https://www.sony.com/electronics/televisions/x90j-series


*Pricing and Availability*

Suggested retail price and retail availability will be announced in spring 2021.

For more information on new Sony television models, please watch Sony’s BRAVIA XR announcement video *here* or visit the BRAVIA XR website:

https://www.sony.com/electronics/bravia-xr.


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

Real new Z9J comparison with Z8H in China. It looks to me that the* Z8H clarity is calibrated very wrong.*


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Sony Bravia XR A90J 4K OLED TV Review 












*

Is Silence of the Lambs a horror movie ?

Yes. It's a mix between Horror and Thriller. I have always viewed the film an American psychological -thriller in addition to being a horror film. Whereas a movie like "The Conjuring " is a supernatural horror film or "Zombie Land Double Tap" is a comedic horror film.

Prior to "Silence of the Lambs," there had only been two films in the horror genre nominated for best picture since the very first Oscars ceremony in 1929 - "The Exorcist" in 1974 and "Jaws" in 1976.

1991 box office hit, horror psychological thriller, is not for the squeamish. Based on the Thomas Harris novel and directed by Jonathan Demme. Nominated for 7 Oscar's, winner of the 5 major awards.

The Silence of the Lambs (1991) became the third film in Academy history to win the "Big Five" Academy Awards. It was the first film in the genre to win the top award. In fact, "Silence of the Lambs" swept the 1992 Oscars, becoming only the third film in history to win best film, best director, best actor, best actress and best adapted screenplay. Following It Happened One Night (1934) and One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest (1975).

A rookie FBI trainee is tasked to interview an incarcerated psychopath for information into a recent crime spree. Foster won a Best Actress Oscar, and in addition to winning Best Actor, Hopkins' Dr. Lecter was named the Best Villain by the American Film Institute. Demme's Oscar-winning direction and Oscar-winning screenplay make one of the most tense and chilling films of the past 30 years; Lecter's eventual escape being especially scary. This is a slick, first-rate masterpiece! The Silence of the Lambs helped the horror genre to become much more nuanced IMO. This is great cinema no matter what genre it is placed in . 10/10.The Silence of the Lambs 10/10


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Sony is joining the Mini LED TV bandwagon in 2022








*​Sony makes arguably the best OLED TVs that you can buy. They outperform LG’s own OLED sets in picture quality despite the fact that both companies use very similar panels from LG Display. That’s because Sony applies its own image processing to everything that you see on-screen. Even when the company adopts a new display technology, it leans on decades’ worth of TV hardware expertise to fine-tune everything.

And now that Sony’s got a good handle on OLED, it’s time for a new challenge: Mini LED. As part of its 2022 TV lineup, which also features one of the world’s very first QD-OLED TVs, Sony is introducing its first Mini LED LCD TVs. The Z9K series will offer 8K resolution in 75- and 85-inch screen sizes, while the X95K sticks to 4K with 65-, 75-, and 85-inch models.

Like Mini LED TVs from other manufacturers, Sony’s will deliver much more precise local dimming than past models thanks to the backlight LEDs shrinking in size and growing in quantity. This produces improved contrast, higher peak brightness, better display uniformity, and black levels that inch closer to OLED. But even with Mini LED’s many strengths, sometimes you’ll still encounter blooming, which occurs when there’s a visible halo around bright objects (or text) on a dark screen. Sony says it’s put a ton of work into cutting down on blooming with the help of its “XR Backlight Master Drive” algorithms, which dynamically control the backlight to avoid blooming — without affecting brightness of your content.








_Sony says its Mini LED TVs include anti-blooming measures._ Image: Sony
This year, Sony says it has also worked to enhance the depth of the picture on its TVs, applying different processing to near objects and the background. And all of the premium Sony TVs continue to feature the company’s very impressive Acoustic Multi-Audio speakers, which means you might actually be able to skip a soundbar; the Z9K has an 85-watt audio system, while the X95K comes in slightly lower at 60 watts.

All of Sony’s Mini LED models support 4K gaming at 120Hz, auto tone mapping when used with a PS5, and auto low latency mode. And Sony is finally shipping variable refresh rate support on these TVs at launch out of the box — no future firmware update required. Hopefully this is a sign that VRR support is nearing on the PS5 console as well. Sony is sticking with Google TV as its built-in software with the option for hands-free voice commands, and there’s also support for Apple AirPlay 2.

TCL led the Mini LED trend among TV makers, but since then Samsung, LG, and now Sony have switched to the same backlighting technique as they look to bridge the gap between traditional LCD TVs and OLED. Mini LED can achieve significantly higher peak brightness than OLED sets, though it still falls short of their infinite contrast.

Pricing for the 2022 Sony Bravia TVs and the also-announced Bravia Cam will be released in the coming months.


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

Introducing the next generation of BRAVIA XR televisions, your invitation to a deeper level of immersive experiences you never thought possible. At the core of the new BRAVIA XR experience is the Cognitive Processor XR; the key to unleashing the true potential of every panel. Expect unrivalled clarity, dynamism, and above all else, deeply moving viewing experiences. Join us to discover how Sony’s exclusive human cognitive technology will revolutionize your viewing experience in 2022.


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

Re- introduction of* Backlight Master Drive* is a welcome move.








The complexity of Mini-LED demands a processor to match. Only the power of the Cognitive Processor XR and Sony’s exclusive *XR Backlight Master Drive* can unlock this true potential.


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Z9K | BRAVIA XR | MASTER Series | Mini LED | 8K | High Dynamic Range (HDR) | Smart TV (Google TV)*


More details here:

https://www.sony.ca/en/electronics/televisions/z9k-series

Next-generation picture and sound with Cognitive Intelligence
Take vision and sound to the next level with Cognitive Processor XR™. Our revolutionary processor on Sony BRAVIA XR™ TVs reproduces content the way humans see and hear for an incredibly life-like experience. It understands how the human eye focuses, cross-analyzing images to give real-life depth, extraordinary contrast and beautifully vivid colours. 
Learn more about BRAVIA XR™ 



Uncompromising 8K realism on a big screen 
With Cognitive Processor XR™ and our new 8K mini LED, the Z9K upscales any content close to 8K resolution so you can enjoy more detail and texture on a big screen, alongside ultimate contrast. Feel your senses pushed to the limit and experience TV like you’ve never experienced it before. 















Scenes full of contrast and brightness, precisely controlled
Powered by Cognitive Processor XR™, the unique XR Backlight Master Drive precisely controls our latest-generation Mini LED backlight in this Z9K 8K BRAVIA XR TV for brightness you can feel. You’ll enjoy an unprecedented dynamic range with incredibly dazzling lights and deep blacks, as well as beautifully natural mid tones, with almost no flare or halos around highlights.














Explore our Mini LED




Discover new ways to enjoy TV with BRAVIA CAM
You’re always in the best seat in the house with BRAVIA CAM. It recognizes where you’re sitting and optimizes the picture and sound accordingly. There’s also gesture controls, video chat and many other fun, new experiences waiting to be explored.23




















The frame is the speaker—picture and sound in harmony
Enjoy sound that precisely matches what’s on screen with Acoustic Multi-Audio™ technology. Four frame tweeters at the top and either side of the TV elevate directional sound sources to ensure pictures and sound are in total harmony for a more cinematic experience.


















Hands-free help from Google
With hands-free voice control built into Google TV, you can set aside your remote and simply use your voice to control your TV. Ask Google to find a specific title, search by genre, and get personalized recommendations on what to watch by saying, “OK Google, what should I watch?” Even get answers on screen, control smart-home devices and more.4 5 6 7


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Sony 2022 LCD TVs – specifications*









Sony introduces 2022 LCD TV line-up – X95K, Z9K with miniLED


Z9K, X95K, X90K, X85K and X80K LCD models




www.flatpanelshd.com


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Denon and Marantz receivers built since May are free of the HDMI 2.1 bug*








Denon and Marantz receivers built since May are free of the HDMI 2.1 bug


No more black screen of doom




www.whathifi.com


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*Best A/V Receivers with HDMI 2.1 and 8K Support*








Best A/V Receivers with HDMI 2.1 and 8K Support


The PS5, Xbox Series X, and NVIDIA 3000 Series GPUs all support HDMI 2.1 and 8K content. Here are the best A/V receivers that support the new standard.




www.gamerevolution.com


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

*2022 Sony Z9K MiniLED Master Series*
Sony made some great improvements on the Z9K vs. Z9J. 85


----------

